# Retro Space Hulk / Crusade / Tyranid Attack



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I know I painted these models so I'm biassed, but the above pic is fricking cool.

Close up of a couple of minis I recently finished.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As always, excellent job at painting. You managed to make some seriously crappy models (terminators to be exact) actually look good. Not an easy feat! I have a feeling we will be seeing these on the GW blog in a few days time. +rep if I can dish it out, might have to spread the love first... There ya go, enjoy +41!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent eye glow on the hybrids.


----------

